# Hello



## Daniel (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi all,

I have recently purchased my first campervan, a 1988 Ford Transit 190 LWB Hi-Top.

My girlfriend and I plan to travel Ireland for 12 months starting in June (we have booked the ferry for the 19th June).

My girlfriend has family based in Dublin, Co Clare and the also own a little cottage on the edge of Lough Derg that is primarily only used at weekends.
We will be using campsites when we can afford it (obviously only in season) otherwise we will be 'wild camping' and making use of the bases in Dublin and Tipperary.

Planning this trip has taken one year and we still have loads to do, it has been quite stressful at times.  I wondered if anyone else on this forum has embarked on any similar adventures?

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## autosleeper (Mar 26, 2008)

Welcome to the site Daniel, hope you enjoy it.  I would be quite home sick if I were away from home for that length of time, but several on this site take quite long breaks.
We wish you luck with your plans.  Regards  Judi & David


----------



## sundown (Mar 26, 2008)

hi daniel and welcome to wildcamping,
sounds like an exciting 12 months,your planning
please keep in touch 
we'd be very interested to hear of your travels
once again welcome & enjoy the site


----------



## wildman (Mar 26, 2008)

Welcome to the site, last time I was wild camping in Eire I was on foot with a tent, rucksack and guitar I was made welcome everywhere I went fantasic people. That was three weeks in 1965, I wonder if it has changed. One day I will go back with the motorhome for a longer tour. You will enjoy yourselves of that I have no doubt, wish it was me.
Good luck


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Daniel and welcome.
I am just behind you in the process, We have been planning for a while now to sell up and buy a motorhome, though we plan to fulltime for a while travelling round Brtitain initially then aross to Europe for a few years, after all this time we are within touching distance now. I am hoping to get the house onto the market in the next couple of weeks. Then we are in the lap of the God's a little ntil we sell.

Good Luck on your travels


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 30, 2008)

awrite mate,enjoy the site..


----------



## sundown (Mar 30, 2008)

hillwalker said:


> "Take nothing but photographs, leave nothing but footprints and kill nothing but time."



thats a terriffic slogan, it would make a great sticker for the rear window!
well thought out!


----------



## Rover (Mar 30, 2008)

sundown said:


> thats a terriffic slogan, it would make a great sticker for the rear window!
> well thought out!





Just got to echo one of the best signitures I have seen Hillwalker.


----------



## Rover (Mar 30, 2008)

sundown said:


> thats a terriffic slogan, it would make a great sticker for the rear window!
> well thought out!





Just got to echo one of the best signitures I have seen Hillwalker.

Daniel, have a great adventure, life's not a dress rehersal enjoy.


----------

